# How soon after birth is too soon to go back to school full time?



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

So... I am due the middle of January, but I think little one will be born early January. I am a full time student with one semester left for my degree. I looked at the calender for spring and school starts the 10th. Even best case scenario that is one week from birth. My teachers said they will be flexible and I have a room to pump in. I usually go 2 days a week all day but I can go partial days Monday through Thursday if I want to. Is this crazy? I had serious supply issues with DD and nursing is far more important to me. What do you all think?

Big Momma


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally couldn't have handled school within a week of giving birth, I loved having the entire summer to be home with DD before going back. I do have a friend who had a baby mid-semester, and finished the semester out though. everyone is different. would you be able to take the baby with you to class? or if you would have time and space to pump, would someone be able to bring the baby by to nurse?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I went back to school 10 days after giving birth. It was really hard. Luckily, BF'ing wasn't hard for us at all so that wasn't affected at all.

I personally would opt for M-Th short days, but if you can take classes online to be home more that might be good too (although I've heard that keeping up in online classes is hard).

If you know your professors, can you talk to them (and the department chairs) to work out when you absolutely have to be in class? As in, come back to classes 2-3weeks after giving birth, while keeping up with notes and assignments online? You can also contact Student Affairs (or dean of students) first to see what your rights are as far as excused absences after giving birth. You should plan for the unexpected - like, worst case scenario you need a c/s and then you really won't be able to go back right away - even after a normal birth a week would be too fast, but a c/s? Forget it. Definitely talk to student affairs, dean of students, and all your professors.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no way my brain would have been ready to function at a level needed to go to school so soon after birth. Between hormones and sleep deprivation and being distracted by staring at the baby, it would not have worked for me. But I suppose if you're really motivated, anything is possible.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with pp-ers that it would be really hard, but I am also a professor and can tell you that when students take a break from school they most often do not return. If it were me, I would stick out the last semester. And I would meet with Yuri professors beforehand so that they understand the situation and are as flexible as possible while still being fair to the other Students.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a precious bonding time with your baby and you'll never get it back. School isn't going anywhere. I would wait. Rest and bond, give your body time to recover and establish a good milk supply.


----------

